# Saber-ho



## Serp

In Catalan the final 'r' is not pronounced in 'saber','dir',unless I am mistaken.I wonder whether it's not the case together with 'ho'?For example: 'Tots volen saber-ho' [sabero or sabeo?]
Gracies!


----------



## .Jordi.

It would rather sound like [saberu], at least in the central Catalan.


----------



## ernest_

Correct.

For example:
dir-ho -> [dir-u]
dir-te -> [dir-te]
_but:_
dir una cosa -> [di una cosa]

By the way, it's not only in 'dir' and 'saber' that the final 'r' is not pronounced, but in all verbs.


----------



## Interfecte

In the catalan spoken in País València, and maybe in some other occidental catalan dialect, they pronunce the final "r" in the infinitives always, not only followed by a vowel.


----------



## Esbotzegat

En la parla de moltes regions (no sabria dir exactament quines), la R aquesta també s'emmudeix encara que hi hagin pronoms a continuació. Jo segurament diria "Tots volen sabè-ho".


----------



## .Jordi.

Esbotzegat, i si es pot saber, d'on ets?


----------



## Esbotzegat

De Barcelona, però he viscut sempre a un poblet de prop de Valls. La meva pronúncia potser és una barreja de parlars però em penso que és sobretot vallenca.

No sé exactament en quins llocs s'emmudeix la erra dels infinitius seguida de pronoms, i potser ja és un fenomen que es produeix cada cop menys, però almenys des de Valls i Tarragona fins a Tortosa ho he sentit a dir amb freqüència i també de maneres diferents segons quines formes: "saber-ho" potser no varia tant, però "explicar-nos" a Valls es diria "explicà'ns-e" i a Tortosa "explicà-mos".

Hi ha ningú més que sigui del Camp de Tarragona o de Terres de l'Ebre que ho pugui confirmar?


----------



## panjabigator

Esbotzegat said:


> En la parla de moltes regions (no sabria dir exactament quines), la R aquesta també s'emmudeix encara que hi hagin pronoms a continuació. Jo segurament diria "Tots volen sabè-ho".



Què interessant!  ́Es una construcció bastant semblant a ho de portuguès.


----------



## Samaruc

La pronúncia de les "r" finals depèn del dialecte.

Jo (Horta de València) les pronuncie totes excepte en la paraula "diners", que pronuncie "Dinés". El verb "dir", en casos com "Dir-ho", "Dir-te" i "Dir una cosa", el pronuncie amb una "r", sense cap excepció. Aquesta és, segurament, la pronúncia més general en el cas valencià.

Hi ha, per altra banda, altres dialectes valencians que pronuncien la "r" dels verbs sempre excepte quan duen un pronom darrere que comence per consonant, així, pronuncien la "r" en casos com "Dir-ho" i "Dir una cosa" però no en el cas de "Dir-te", que pronuncien "Di-te".

I també n'hi ha que pronuncien la "r" en el cas de "Dir-te" i "Dir-ho" però l'emmudeixen en el cas de "Dir una cosa"...

I tot això sense eixir del País Valencià i segur que em deixe algun altre cas... Si ho apliquem al conjunt de la llengua, encara hi ha més variacions...

Vaja, que el tema de la pronúncia de les "r" finals dels infinitius en català varia molt de lloc a lloc, és impossible donar una regla fixa perquè, senzillament, no existeix... 

Crec que és a les Balears on es pot trobar una tendència més generalitzada a emmudir les "r" finals, però no ho puc assegurar, potser que ens ho confirme algú de la zona...

Salut!


----------



## Heiwajin

Esbotzegat said:


> No sé exactament en quins llocs s'emmudeix la erra dels infinitius seguida de pronoms, i potser ja és un fenomen que es produeix cada cop menys, però almenys des de Valls i Tarragona fins a Tortosa ho he sentit a dir amb freqüència i també de maneres diferents segons quines formes: "saber-ho" potser no varia tant, però "explicar-nos" a Valls es diria "explicà'ns-e" i a Tortosa "explicà-mos".
> 
> Hi ha ningú més que sigui del Camp de Tarragona o de Terres de l'Ebre que ho pugui confirmar?


 
Tota la raó del món Esbotzegat!

Inicialment no veia molt raro això del sabè-ho (suposo que no agafava la pronuncia àtona de la o) però la meva àvia per exemple ho diu d'aquesta manera i crec que és una característica del parlar del camp encara ben viva, tot i que potser soni una mica "pagesa". 
Passa el mateix amb aquet "explicà'ns-e" i amb l'explicà-mos que identifiques com de Tortosa tot i que jo n'ampliaria el domini fins a Castelló (algú més que ho corrobor-hi?).


----------



## Demurral

Heiwajin said:


> [...]tot i que jo n'ampliaria el domini fins a Castelló (algú més que ho corrobor-hi?).



O.O crec que se t'han relliscat els dits!! "corrobori" ^^


----------



## Heiwajin

Demurral said:


> O.O crec que se t'han relliscat els dits!! "corrobori" ^^


 
Una patinada monumental! Gràcies Demurral!


----------

